# Antique Craftsman - Transmission



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

I purchased a great looking craftsman, direct drive, which had been restored a year ago. It caught my eye because of it's "looks". Started and ran like a fine watch. I drove it around the place from the house to the barn a number of times and the tranny locked up. The tractor mechanic who worked on my Ford 2110 said that it was simply a pin in the top of the transmission and that he would repair it for me for $100. I never did get around to having him do it because I had another one I could use.

Question: Does anyone know about this? I'm certainly no straner to a wrench, but I have never done any real mechanical work on any kind of transmission. I want to repair it and sell it. 

I'll include a picture of it. IT'S FOR SALE, if anyone might be interested.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

It looks to me like a Sears Custom 10, 1968-69 is my guess. Does it come with a deck? There are some good Sears guys on here that can tell you more and help you with your trans problem. Nice tractor you have there, hope you can get her fixed. Good Luck


----------



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

Thanks. No, it doesn't have a deck.

I think it's a '61.


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

Not a 1961 Sears.







[/URL][/IMG]

This is a picture of a 1959, but basically the same tractor until 1963 or so.

Yours is a 1968 or 69.


----------



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

Mine's a direct drive. No pulleys or belts. Zat help? I guess I could get the SN if it's that important. 

Regards


----------

